# Humorous Fantasy Adventure for Kids - just $0.99!



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

The Somewhat Silly Story series is composed of three fantasy adventures filled with colorful adventures and absurd humor, written to encourage even the most reluctant 'tween readers.

"This book is a good read for children aged 8 - 14 years. Fantasy stories always motivate children to think on a different plane and be more original and creative while expressing themselves in their writing." -http://readersfavorite.com/book-review/13433

Sir Nathan and the Search for Queen Gobbledeegook
Sir Nathan and the Troublesome Task
Sir Nathan and the Clammy Calamity


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

"Author Mark Simon Smith has created an absolutely delightful and inventive story filled with plenty of laughs. Sir Nathan is a lovable hero with more enthusiasm than sense who you can't help but root for despite his instinct to smite anything and everything in his path with his Sword of Power." http://www.compulsionreads.com/book/127/Sir-Nathan-and-the-Troublesome-Task

Yup ... nailed it.


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

*Absurd, whimsical humor* and *colorful descriptions* are the tools I use to encourage even the reluctant readers to pick up a book. I've heard from parents of such children telling me they had a difficult time getting their son or daughter to put the books down when it was time for bed.

"This is a great book for young readers, whether it's a read-aloud, or just a read-alone." http://thiskidreviewsbooks.com/2013/07/18/sir-nathan-and-the-clammy-calamity-a-somewhat-silly-story-book-3-by-mark-simon-smith/

Sir Nathan and the Clammy Calamity got *7 out of 5* stars! Yes, you read that right.


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

*An excerpt from the upcoming fourth Sir Nathan book:*

"He was hideous looking.

He was covered in slime.

He would have easily won the ugly contest held every summer at the Happyfest Hullaballoo Summer Fair and taken home the prize of gallon bucket of dragon spit, which every one knew was useful for soothing sunburn, clearing up pimples, and erasing ugliness.

He looked exactly like Farmer McSkooble, if the farmer happened to be wearing what looked like an angry squid on his head.

His title was Gore Master of the Third Advanced Pioneer Outrageous Violence Squad, but those that knew him just called him Grayson. Those that didn't know him and STILL called him Grayson often found themselves wondering how they had suddenly come to be ejected out of a comfortable space ship into the very cold, very unbreathable nothingness of outerspace.

Grayson the Gore Master was a little quick to anger.

It certainly wasn't helping his mood any to be wandering around on a strange planet and capturing slaves instead of warm and snug in his bed of green slime aboard his ship. Invading a new planet always made him grumpy."


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

For children and the young at heart, the Somewhat Silly Story series uses colorful descriptions and absurd humor to hook the reader.

For example, while sorting through and organizing my notes, I compiled just a partial list of foes Sir Nathan, the Hero of Mariskatania, has faced:

- Foul-Tempered Army of Mungsquat
- Flatulent Bean Gobbler of Flapdoodle
- Apocalyptic Goose of Destruction
- Face-Eating Blob Monster of Nasty Tempers 
- Duckling of Annihilation
- Gargantuan Gastronomical Gerbil of Poof

Fear not ... he persevered in each and every battle, returning unscathed to keep the land he loves so dearly safe.

-Mark Simon Smith


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello from chilly Wisconsin! The freezing temperatures are making me long for a Stephen King-esque dome to get dropped around my home town - at least until March. Thing how warm and toasty we'd be - nothing like a little anarchy to keep one warm under the dome.

Just wanted to post a quick note that Kindle copies of my books can be made available as a reward or prize for fund-raisers and other charity events. Contact me for more information.

Try to keep warm, or at the very least, get your own dome.


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

"Girls will like this book as equally as boys will. When your child has devoured the book, and willing to part with it, sit down and read one of the better new children's authors debuting in 2012." http://kid-lit-reviews.com/2012/09/06/sir-nathan-and-the-quest-for-queen-gobbledeegook-a-somewhat-silly-story-by-mark-simon-smith/

This reviewer also wrote, "... Mark Simon Smith has crafted a clever tale that produces laughter, *groans*, and everything in between." Groans? My work here is done.


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Twas the night before Higgledee Piggledee Eve, when all through the land,
No Evil was stirring with Sir Nathan on hand.
The children were dressed like their favorite dentist of choice,
And speaking in snarling pirate-like voice.

The Hobnobber Squirrels danced in Huckle Nut Trees,
Hopping from branch to branch with sure-footed ease.
Princess Abbey was seen in her best fancy gown,
Hoping to dance with Prince Thomas in best fancy crown.

When out on the street there arose such a din,
The Hero stepped forward wearing an unsettling grin.
Away to the door he flew in a rush,
Undid the latch and bade everyone, "Hush!"

The moon on the crust of purple polka-dot snow
Gave false peace and quiet to the scene down below.
When, what to his distrustful eyes should appear,
But a slobbering demon with one giant ear.

Twas a cloaked old imp, so tricksy and foul,
Knight knew in a moment who was under that cowl.
More rapid than PigWiggles, imp's threats as he yell,
And he snorted, and snarled, as loud as a bell.

"Now torture! Now theft! Now disaster and doom!
Oh, Pain! Oh, sadness! Oh, explosions and boom!
To the top of the tower! To the top of the wall!
Now agony, agony, agony all!"

And then, in a twinkle, Sir Nathan's sword the knight held,
About honor and goodness at the imp he yelled.
As the beast on the street did turn around,
Knight's weapon held high, down the stairs he did bound.

He was dressed all in armor, so shiny and bright,
Even in darkness, the Hero, he shone in the night.
A bundle of weapons the imp had flung on his back,
He looked fierce and mean, set to attack.

His eyes, how they glowed, his teeth jagged and rough!
His nose like a radish, all ugly and tough!
His twisted little mouth was drawn up in a grin,
And the beard of his chin was tangled and thin.

The stump of a club he held tight in his grip,
The end covered in spikes so to bludgeon and rip.
He had slimy skin and a shaking big belly,
That shook when he laughed (he was really quite smelly).

The imp laughed one more time, then went straight to work,
And lunged at Sir Nathan, his attack quite berserk.
And laying his club aside the helm on knight's head,
And giving a shout, the imp was sure Hero was dead.

But to his surprise, the knight was quicker than he,
Sir Nathan struck his fat gut, and once on each knee.
And I heard him exclaim, as the foe he did smite,
"Happy Higgledee Piggledee Eve to all, and to all a good-night!"


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Would you trust this "man"? Mond Thewten, Crown Prince of the Planet Flobblob, from the forthcoming fourth Somewhat Silly Story.


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Like so many self-published authors, getting reviews can be the most difficult chore while trying to spread the word about your work. Contact me for free copies of my e-books in exchange for honest reviews. Thanks!


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

The fourth book in my Somewhat Silly Story series is nearing completion! This time, evil has arrived from beyond the skies and Sir Nathan must fight back against an enemy hidden in plain site. Look for Sir Nathan and the Tentacles of Terror, coming soon.


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm excited about ongoing conversations with a New York literary agent. I've been working hard for the past 2 years on these fourth books (now starting a fifth - same sort of story, but more for grownups due to some naughty words) and I can't explain how delighted I'd be to find someone things my work is worthwhile enough to farm out to publishers.

Then again, if it all falls through, you can find me curled up into a ball in the corner, quietly sobbing.


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

"One could get to the pool by descending a long set of winding stairs or by falling through a trap door the queen had installed in front of her throne in the Big Comfy Chair Room. On days when she was particularly cranky, she would pull a tiny, secret lever hidden inside the cushion of the Big Comfy Chair (which served as her throne) and whatever poor citizen was standing there, going on and on about how their ought to be a law preventing left-handed pencils would suddenly find the floor beneath his feet vanished with nothing but a long, terrifying drop to the pool far, far below.

Her record for most grumbling citizens dropped into the pool in a single day was twenty-two."

-excerpt from the forthcoming fourth Somewhat Silly Stories book


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

As always, ready to give out free ebook copies in exchange for honest reviews.

Happy reading!


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Good books, I think you'll enjoy them!


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Sir Nathan and the Troublesome Task is FREE this weekend!

http://www.amazon.com/Nathan-Troublesome-Task-Mark-Smith-ebook/dp/B0088JJ7IG/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=1-2&qid=1416583108


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Also be sure to check out my newest story (thought not for children) Kourageous Karl: Drawn Into Madness. A churlish recluse awakens to find himself in his own version of hell: trapped in the fantasy land of a children's fairy tale! Yegads! However, he finds there are things worse than hell waiting for him.


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Also now with a book for the more adult-minded among us, Kourageous Karl: Drawn Into Hell!


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback, contact me through my website http://www.somewhatsillystory.com


----------

